# Christmas is here



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

ah - bless!

very nice


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Tis the season to be jolly la la la la la laaaaaaaa la la laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Its snowing MUM !!!!!  

Bagsy I get the sledge first...........


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

^Abi^ remove the sun smilie as its melting the snow flakes ! :


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Bah Humbug. ;D
By the time its finished snowing, it will be Easter.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2003)

It's a forum wonderland ;D [smiley=elf.gif] [smiley=santa.gif]

Nice one, it looks great :-*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Snow on the ground with the sun shining, a blue sky on a cold crisp day is just beautiful [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2003)

> Snow on the ground with the sun shining, a blue sky Â on a cold crisp day is just beautiful Â [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


And me driving topless in my TTR it doesn't get much better


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> And me driving topless in my TTR it doesn't get much better


LOL hehehe at least wear a bikini top, ya burberry cap and Gucci sunnie woman 8)


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2003)

> LOL hehehe at least wear a bikini top, ya burberry cap and Gucci sunnie woman 8) Â


I'll wear a smile, is that good enough for you :-*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> I'll wear a smile, is that good enough for you Â :-*


Whhhaa and topless too : :-*. Your going to erm *cough* go topless in your TTR and you want me to watch you  : ;D LOL.

Errm Can I phone a friend please or even better ask the males on the forum what they would think of me a female watching another female go topless l ;D


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2003)

> Whhhaa and topless too Â : :-*. Â Your going to erm *cough* go topless in your TTR and you want me to watch you Â  : ;D LOL. Â
> 
> Errm Can I phone a friend please or even better ask the males on the forum what they would think of me a female watching another female go topless l Â ;D


I feel another female perv moment coming on :-*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:-X..... . I really can't type what I was thinking it is beyond belief ;D


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2003)

> :-X..... . Â I really can't type what I was thinking it is beyond belief Â ;D


You mean your [smiley=speechless.gif] I don't believe it.  :-*

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

I'm sorry!

Had about 10 mins to jump on the site last night and didn't notice the 15 other threads relating to the Snow before posting this one :-[

Guess I should have thought to look for stuff about the site somewhere other than 'Site News' eh? :


----------

